# amazon purchase hp touchpad



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

Did any one buy from amazon onsale and get there money refunded. I'm reading some people from different online sites got refunded?


----------



## overthinkingme (Jul 30, 2011)

Supposedly people who ordered more than two were getting canceled orders. I ordered one and have not had my order canceled. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

This guy actually got one this morning. From what I've read it looks like they're shipping them but not updating the Amazon page.


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah mines been saying shipping soon for the last three days


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Ordered two, haven't gotten my money back. If I don't hear back from them soon, I'm going to file a complaint or something with Amazon.


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

This is good news? I ordered one day shipping with only one 16gb touchpad. Hopefully I get an "unexpected" package

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bighead (Jun 21, 2011)

from onSale's FB:



> When the price decrease was announced this weekend, our websites, and the websites of many major retailers, were overwhelmed with customers placing orders for the HP Touchpad. In fact, the sudden influx of orders was well in excess of the amount of product available. We are now in the process of filling valid orders using all available inventory on a first-come, first-served basis. We will be cancelling all orders that we cannot promptly fill and sending cancellation notices. Thank you for your understanding and your patience as we deal with this unprecedented event.
> - OnSale


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for this bighead!

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Saw that bighead. Means the don't have enough but they don't want to say it.


----------



## bighead (Jun 21, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Saw that bighead. Means the don't have enough but they don't want to say it.


right. Now I am regretting not ordering another one from insight this morning when I had the chance, I ordered a 16GB and 32GB from onSale on Sunday (two separate orders).


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks big head. I think I lost out on this deal then .... Sad


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Check your credit card account. I was refunded the order without any notification! I can't even tell when the refund occurred!!!


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

People are reporting that they're receiving them although their Amazon status has not changed from "Shipping Soon". Seems that onSale is not updating Amazon.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm aware. But if they refund the money, then most probably I wasn't with the first people. However they might refund some and when they actually ship they re-charge the credit cards. Though unlikely. So i'm hunting around, and hoping to catch the next Home and Home Office HP site allows purchasing again.


----------



## TheReij (Aug 22, 2011)

@BrynaAtHP has been doing a decent job of keeping the HP side of the story out there. Might not be a bad idea to follow her.


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

Put in an order on Sunday with OnSale through Amazon. At the time of the order my card had a credit hold for the amount rounded down to the next dollar. Just got an alert the it has been processed for the full amount so hoping this is a good sign.

Only thing that worries me is within 10 minutes got a similar notification for two orders at Insight for the full amounts instead of the credit holds. Looks like things are starting to move along but I may have three orders for 2 32gb each on the way. Might have a couple to get rid of.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

Wife was on hold w/ onSale for over an hour just now. Got a tracking number and my item was shipped yesterday. I chose the cheap shipping. My Amazon status still says "Shipping Soon". I ordered 1, 16GB at 5:06 est. Hope this helps anyone anxiously waiting.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok. Apparently I was not refunded. It just is not showing up on my online statement yet. I can tell because available credit is showing credit line - invoice price at amazon. So i guess i'm still on the possibility of getting the product.

@Joe_T: Did you order yours on Sunday?

@delsolracing: Thanks. That makes me hopeful


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

I ordered Mine on Sunday as well and haven't gotten a refund yet so I am hopefully anyone got onsales number.


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm going crazy .... Blah ........... Why ... why on sale....


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

onSale Customer Service Contact
Contact this seller Phone: 1-800-896-2011


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

My CC charge is still pending for my Onsale amazon order. I ordered on 8/21 at about 6pm CST


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Mine was on 7:30PM EST (6:30 CST) 8/21. At least that was the time on the email alert from my credit card company. So in other words, if i get mine you'll get yours (@Joe Dirt). I'm wondering if there is anyone who ordered after me?


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

my order was at 3:17 PM Pacific time so mine was about 15mins before your. There is some much different info about onsale right now. I have sent them two emails now and no response of course they are slammed i am sure


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

I am tempted to get on the phone with them.


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

i tried but the phone is busy all the time


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Joe_T said:


> People are reporting that they're receiving them although their Amazon status has not changed from "Shipping Soon". Seems that onSale is not updating Amazon.


are u serious....cus i had my first order sent to my old address...and i told them to cancel it and reorder it to the new address....which i havent been charged for yet and its been a day and half. i wonder if my first one is still going to my old place. i better call ups.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe go over at your old address and wait for the package! lol!


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well ups just came and dropped off a package......wasnt my touchpad though:sad3:

Still haven't got a cancellation email though.

Im still hopeful :android-smile:


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as everyone else... Still no confirmation and charges are pending. Ordered Sunday 4:10 central.

Sent from my Synergy Rom using Tapatalk


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

this is straight ridiculous. they should have gotten the cancellation e-mails out by now.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

jkurl said:


> this is straight ridiculous. they should have gotten the cancellation e-mails out by now.


I agree. It makes me both hopeful yet nervous at the same time.


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Got this from another forum:


> I just got through to an OnSale rep, after 1 hour hold time.
> 
> Even though I ordered at 3:40 pm Pacific on Sunday, and my credit card was charged within an hour or so, my order number was still NOT showing up in OnSale's system, as of 7:00 pm tonight (Monday).
> 
> ...


Hope this helps in anyway, just wanted to share this info with you guys. It makes me a bit better. Considering I placed my order Sunday afternoon around 5 o' clock mst. while onsales location is est. An hour ahead of mines. 
Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

Onsale... more like nosale... updated there facebook saying they are trying to get this resolved in a timely manner. The web is filled with so many different stories and onsale isn't helping the stories at all. GARBAGE lol


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

http://m.facebook.com/note.php?note..._ft=1314141907&_ft_mf_objid=10150261415311008 ..............these are his words


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

nrojashbc said:


> Onsale... more like nosale... updated there facebook saying they are trying to get this resolved in a timely manner. The web is filled with so many different stories and onsale isn't helping the stories at all. GARBAGE lol


The fact that the ONLY official statements we have from onSale are on FacePlant...means they are Twits with a capital "T" who should not get our money ever again. Sorry but the CEO should have been sending out emails. Not Faceplanting updates somewhere many do not check. No reputable company tweets in-stock/order updates to customers as a substitute for real email communication.


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

"Skripka said:


> The fact that the ONLY official statements we have from onSale are on FacePlant...means they are Twits with a capital "T" who should not get our money ever again. Sorry but the CEO should have been sending out emails. Not Faceplanting updates somewhere many do not check. No reputable company tweets in-stock/order updates to customers as a substitute for real email communication.


I just don't get why the didn't close with amazon when they where sold out? When I thought I purchased the TP it said five left? If I read correctly. And why tgey charge me. Immediately but never ship thwres no pending transaction


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Well that's a kick in the....!! It does't help! All he said was, i know you've been waiting to find out about your order. Now i'm posting this to tell to tell you to wait to find out about your order!!!!


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

"djhash said:


> Well that's a kick in the....!! It does't help! All he said was, i know you've been waiting to find out about your order. Now i'm posting this to tell to tell you to wait to find out about your order!!!!


If they refund I hope it happens before hp sells more


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

The likely scenario will be to fill the oversold orders, then liquidate the rest. Naturally, it will take a couple days to sort everything out. I have every confidence both b&n and onsale are doing what they can to facilitate this. From hp's perspective it shouldn't much matter how they go out, and given the volume of orders oversold, it would be a potential PR nightmare to cancel everyone. It would be best for all involved, I think, to just make sure the retailers get the inventory they need then move on.

But who knows. I put in a couple of orders elsewhere just in case, and am trying to be patient and just let them work.


----------



## btl-a4 (Aug 24, 2011)

ordered 2 from amazon proper on friday night for $495 each, called sunday to request the price difference refunded to my card. Got notified monday that the refund would be going through in 2-3 days. Received touchpad 10 minutes ago and am posting with it now. Hopefully the refund goes through, don't want to return my new toy. Gave the other to my neighbor. Just tried to access the HP appstore and got an error. Hopefully we get android on these soon.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

nrojashbc said:


> I just don't get why the didn't close with amazon when they where sold out? When I thought I purchased the TP it said five left? If I read correctly. And why tgey charge me. Immediately but never ship thwres no pending transaction


Apparently onsale's server that interfaces with Amazon crashed, which is why real time updating failed and all the extra orders were processed. It's really no one's fault. Rest assured they're trying to get the orders shipped, and if they can't, will let us know when they know.


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

I am currently on hold so we will see how long it takes to get through to them. I have sent like 4 e-mails and just sent them a tweet.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

jkurl said:


> I am currently on hold so we will see how long it takes to get through to them. I have sent like 4 e-mails and just sent them a tweet.


Man, just let them work. The more time they have to spend reading emails and taking calls, the less time they have to work on getting this sorted out. They KNOW we want some info and to get these shipped. Pestering them isn't going to change anything.


----------



## Revoked (Aug 2, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Apparently onsale's server that interfaces with Amazon crashed, which is why real time updating failed and all the extra orders were processed. It's really no one's fault. Rest assured they're trying to get the orders shipped, and if they can't, will let us know when they know.


Actually, it is their fault. Their server, their company, their reputation.

Server issues aside, they should have people working 24/7 to get this mess sorted ASAP; not some weak message to be patient. It is not difficult to sort orders by times placed and match that with inventory. This is a poorly run organization with weak leadership.


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

@Snow02 you do what you want to do and I will do what I want to do. enough said


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

djhash said:


> Ok. Apparently I was not refunded. It just is not showing up on my online statement yet. I can tell because available credit is showing credit line - invoice price at amazon. So i guess i'm still on the possibility of getting the product.
> 
> @Joe_T: Did you order yours on Sunday?
> 
> @delsolracing: Thanks. That makes me hopeful


Yes, I ordered on Sunday, at 5:06pm eastern time. I ordered the 16GB model from onSale ...sorry it took so long for me to get back to you.

Here's some info I've gathered from lurking on fb, twitter and other forums... it looks like even the people who have them in hand do not have any update from amazon yet. People who have ordered more than 1 on a single order are having their entire order canceled. You can get your tracking number if you call 1888-760-0300. Hold times are very long, have your amazon order number ready, I recommend using google voice. Ask for your tracking number and your onSale order number if they confirm you are to receive one.

Edit: Sorry about the wrong number!


----------



## johnfranckiv (Jul 18, 2011)

"Joe_T said:


> Yes, I ordered on Sunday, at 5:06pm eastern time. I ordered the 16GB model from onSale ...sorry it took so long for me to get back to you.
> 
> Here's some info I've gathered from lurking on fb, twitter and other forums... it looks like even the people who have them in hand do not have any update from amazon yet. People who have ordered more than 1 on a single order are having their entire order canceled. You can get your tracking number if you call 1888-960-0300. Hold times are very long, have your amazon order number ready, I recommend using google voice. Ask for your tracking number and your onSale order number if they confirm you are to receive one.


wtf was that number man...seriously....

Edit-.. You mixed up your 9 and 7... The number you have is a sex hotline lol!


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.hp.com/united-states/webos/us/en/tablet/touchpad-availability.html... I you can register to be notified for hp touched is available again do it before it closes again


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

i just got through and my order was cancelled. That sucks but at least i know now. My order went through about an hour to late oh well I guess I will wait for the next fire sale.


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.hp.com/united-states/webos/us/en/tablet/touchpad-availability.html.... You can register for the touchpad before it goes away again... I different keyboard for the above post


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

"jkurl said:


> i just got through and my order was cancelled. That sucks but at least i know now. My order went through about an hour to late oh well I guess I will wait for the next fire sale.


What's the number you will called?


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

jkurl said:


> i just got through and my order was cancelled. That sucks but at least i know now. My order went through about an hour to late oh well I guess I will wait for the next fire sale.


What time did u actually put yur order in?....roughly if u remeba?...thnks

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnfranckiv (Jul 18, 2011)

"jkurl said:


> i just got through and my order was cancelled. That sucks but at least i know now. My order went through about an hour to late oh well I guess I will wait for the next fire sale.


How many times did you have to call to get through. I've called like 30 times and it rings once then hangs up.


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

i called 1-888-760-0300 i placed it around 3:15 pm pacific.

I called a bunch. once i got it to go through i was on hold for about an hour.


----------



## johnfranckiv (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone gotten through lately... I must have called 60 times.


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

"johnfranckiv said:


> Anyone gotten through lately... I must have called 60 times.


I got threw then they hung up... its the right number though


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been calling all day literally, didn't get a thing but systems are busy. Now the systems are down. wtf?!

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## D24Life (Jun 22, 2011)

Just talked to a CSR from Amazon. She looked at my order and told me even though I had no shipping number to track that it could have shipped out on time and the overflow caused the system not to update. While she was very nice and helpful about it, it could have been a canned answer to give to all of the people raging over not having theirs yet.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess im just hoping for 2 or even 1 to show up at my doorstep..


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

the rep said my order was cancelled two hours before I called but still haven't seen a e-mail or anything from them. The cancelled order should have at least shown up in amazon.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Just got off the phone with the representatives at onSale. My order was placed at 5:48 CST (standard shipping) on Sunday and it was cancelled. Never got a cancellation email or anything. Just letting everyone know as a guide line time.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Tahl said:


> Just got off the phone with the representatives at onSale. My order was placed at 5:48 CST (standard shipping) on Sunday and it was cancelled. Never got a cancellation email or anything. Just letting everyone know as a guide line time.


Damn It!!! You're killing me!!! I placed mine 6:30 EST!!! which is 5:30 CST!! But I don't know if the excess orders lasted 15 minutes or 1 hour. So i'm still in limbo here!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

djhash said:


> Damn It!!! You're killing me!!! I placed mine 6:30 EST!!! which is 5:30 CST!! But I don't know if the excess orders lasted 15 minutes or 1 hour. So i'm still in limbo here!


I ordered at 5 EST and haven't heard anything. I'm calling to cancel tomorrow. Time to give up.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Saw that bighead. Means the don't have enough but they don't want to say it.


Uhhh that is what they said.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

Mine is in Cincinnati, left Tennessee yesterday and should arrive at my house on Friday. My bank still shows a "pending" charge, Amazon is still showing "shipping soon" and I've gotten no emails at all confirming this was shipped. (Ordered 5:06pm EST Sunday).

For those that haven't gotten theirs... I wouldn't give up hope, the pricing on feeBay is already starting to go down and once the resellers start getting their orders I'm sure the prices will drop even lower. Keep an eye on it over the next couple of weeks.

Good Luck, hope everyone that wants one gets one!


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I ordered at 5 EST and haven't heard anything. I'm calling to cancel tomorrow. Time to give up.


AM or PM ?


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Joe_T said:


> Mine is in Cincinnati, left Tennessee yesterday and should arrive at my house on Friday. My bank still shows a "pending" charge, Amazon is still showing "shipping soon" and I've gotten no emails at all confirming this was shipped. (Ordered 5:06pm EST Sunday).
> 
> For those that haven't gotten theirs... I wouldn't give up hope, the pricing on feeBay is already starting to go down and once the resellers start getting their orders I'm sure the prices will drop even lower. Keep an eye on it over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Good Luck, hope everyone that wants one gets one!


How do you know it was shipped and how do you track it if you have no information?


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

piiman said:


> How do you know it was shipped and how do you track it if you have no information?


My wife called onSale yesterday and they supplied a tracking number (see a few pages back). Their number is 1-888-760-0300, be prepared to be on hold for at least 45min and have your Amazon order number ready.


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Currently on hold for 78 minutes and counting....

Edit: order cancelled >< placed order at 5:26 pm est


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.groubal.com/onsale-screwed-me-out-of-my-touchpad/ sign up if on sale did you wrong


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

nrojashbc said:


> http://www.groubal.com/onsale-screwed-me-out-of-my-touchpad/ sign up if on sale did you wrong


Report OnSale to Amazon. That is about all we can do. I know Amazon has already sicked their "investigations team" on OnSale.

I've never heard of a single instance of a web petition doing anything apart from making people feel better.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Man, just let them work. The more time they have to spend reading emails and taking calls, the less time they have to work on getting this sorted out. They KNOW we want some info and to get these shipped. Pestering them isn't going to change anything.


They outsource their call center to someplace in India. Their job is to answer the phone 24/7. It's not like the guys loading the truck are taking calls, so you're really not interrupting anything.


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...r11614_us/en/HHO_r329/Affiliate/FY11/TouchPad

Keep an eye on this page.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

sensatti said:


> http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...r11614_us/en/HHO_r329/Affiliate/FY11/TouchPad
> 
> Keep an eye on this page.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


If only my bank account wasn't held in reserve by OnSale.


----------



## HoosierRealtor (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine still says shipping soon on Amazon, however, the hold has been released back to my account. If I find it somewhere else I will go ahead and cancel the onsale order.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Should really use a credit card for buying online. You're afforded _much, much_ more protection from credit companies.


----------



## HoosierRealtor (Jul 25, 2011)

a visa debit card gives you the same protections


----------



## mburton47 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just called "onSale" and was notified my ordered was cancelled.
I ordered it on 8/21/11 at approx. 5:40 pm MST.
Now I would like to give this place some feedback if I could.


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

mburton47 said:


> Just called "onSale" and was notified my ordered was cancelled.
> I ordered it on 8/21/11 at approx. 5:40 pm MST.
> Now I would like to give this place some feedback if I could.


I called 1-888-760-0300 and it says that my call can't be completed as dialed.....is that the same number u called?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

reverepats said:


> I called 1-888-760-0300 and it says that my call can't be completed as dialed.....is that the same number u called?


I got the same thing.

I just checked my American Express online to see if the Amazon change was still pending (it was) and noticed a new pending charge from Hewlett Packard! I didn't think that order from Sunday morning actually went through but maybe it did. I don't have a conformation e-mail so I have no way of checking on the order status.


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Scooter70 said:


> I got the same thing.
> 
> I just checked my American Express online to see if the Amazon change was still pending (it was) and noticed a new pending charge from Hewlett Packard! I didn't think that order from Sunday morning actually went through but maybe it did. I don't have a conformation e-mail so I have no way of checking on the order status.


Ahh well maybe yur all set then....something else to look forward to ya know?....yeah my charge is still pending too....I've heard around a lot today that a lot of peoples charge went back into there account....

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

piiman said:


> AM or PM ?


PM. I usually use 24 hour clocks so I forget about AM or PM but sometimes it confuses people. My bad. I will be calling here in a bit. I will report back.


----------



## mburton47 (Aug 24, 2011)

1-888-760-0300 is the number I called. You have to keep hitting redial to get through and then wait for a long time (45 minutes) Have your order number ready. Good luck


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

blank said:


> Should really use a credit card for buying online. You're afforded _much, much_ more protection from credit companies.


Well when your debit card comes from the same institution as your credit card, I don't see the advantage of using one over the other.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

"mburton47 said:


> Just called "onSale" and was notified my ordered was cancelled.
> I ordered it on 8/21/11 at approx. 5:40 pm MST.
> Now I would like to give this place some feedback if I could.


Mine was just canceled


----------



## reyese24 (Jul 1, 2011)

I just got an email saying that my order was canceled


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I ordered from onSale on Sunday pretty early on, I just about 2 seconds ago got my cancel notice. Nice, what a bunch of aholes.


----------



## reyese24 (Jul 1, 2011)

The only problem that I had was the amount of tike it took them just to tell me that my order had been canceled. I had plenty of other opportunities but couldn't go after them cause I had hoped that this order would go through


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I actually wish I had a cancellation email. I'm on the phone now waiting to be transferred. Just some heads up would be nice you know? I would like to try elsewhere if they can't fulfill my order.


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

I just got my cancellation email from amazon.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## bitz (Aug 23, 2011)

Placed 2 separate orders through onsale (bought one for dad, after I placed order mother in law asked for one too so I placed another) Got a cancellation email on one, the other still says should ship soon.

Edit, there is my second cancellation email, dang!


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Had the little lady check her email and nothing yet. So I will run with no news is good news. I am also not holding my breath to see these things. My card has not been charged or even put a hold on the funds yet so yet another leaning towards no. If I run across another sale I will buy another and if by some miracle these do show up in don't think it would be hard to move them at cost.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

CC charge still pending, no emails yet.

edit: just got my Email.


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

I got a cancellation email. I officially hate onsale.

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

Register with hp or get down to a best buy store early ... Did both best buy I was 20 ppl to late they getting mire tomorrow to bad I cant play hookie like old times


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

After being on the phone for a while I was told my order had been cancelled. A few minutes later, I got my cancellation email... Well, that sucks.


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

When are there gona be more touchpads?

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Guo got my email as well.....that's such bullshit.....Ahh well.....

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kfm2000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got my cancellation notice from Amazon.
Tried to get a 32GB TP Sunday @ 7:40pm through OnSale.:sad3:


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Got my cancelation email. Complaint will be filed tonight when I get to a computer.


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

Add me to the list of cancelled Amazon orders.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah. I got the cancellation email while I was at best buy few minutes ago. Saw a huge fedex truck pass by the front of the store. There is none. My last hope is HP online store.


----------



## thrashermania (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got the cancellation from Amazon. FRACK.


----------



## TownandCountry (Aug 24, 2011)

Any one has information.. What are the best buy store receiving HP Touchpad Tomorrow , Thursday 08/25?


----------



## Moisesm (Jul 31, 2011)

just got off the phone with OnSale after waiting for 51 minutes to find out my order was canceled... and i ordered it sunday 2pm pacific time


----------



## n2imagination (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep cancelled here too. To make it worse the seller still has them listed "in stock" but at the $499 price. Either they have them in stock or they don't. I am very pissed and will probably just give up on this damn fiasco. Filed complaint but I'm sure nothing will change.


----------



## stranula (Aug 15, 2011)

Just got my cancellation email from amazon, shame, will have to try again when the next round begins


----------



## heartlessdevil (Aug 22, 2011)

just got my cancellation email


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

For anyone that purchased through the HP SMB website, check out my thread http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3646


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine actually came today. My status still says ship soon and there has been no charge to my credit card yet, so for the people who haven't found out yet you could still get your order even if your card hasn't been charged yet.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

So once the order is cancelled. Are we unable to leave a feedback? or report the company to amazon?


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

"djhash said:


> So once the order is cancelled. Are we unable to leave a feedback? or report the company to amazon?


It looks that way. But you can be like me and start blowing up there twitter account. Lol. Man I'm bitter. The thing that bothers me is how long it took them to get this info out. I missed the boat on a few other sites.


----------



## thrashermania (Aug 24, 2011)

djhash said:


> So once the order is cancelled. Are we unable to leave a feedback? or report the company to amazon?


 Rip them a new one at resellerratings.com


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

Rip onsale hope you burn ...


----------



## bassmanb (Aug 23, 2011)

Ordered at 520p on Sunday - just got cancelled - AND my order from insight disappeared from my account information on their site. I have one hope left - Erwin - but I dont have faith.
I'm leaving neg feedback on "Onsale's" site on Amazon tonight.


----------



## stryker (Aug 14, 2011)

Just got canceled from onsale. What a bunch of douchers. Now I get nothing. I will get one of these for cheap. now i'm on a mission.

droidX OMFGB.


----------



## darkamulet (Aug 22, 2011)

I put two orders in on amazon 8-21-11 @5:15pm & 5:17pm EDT, I have received no cancellation emails yet. As of 4:08PM EDT it shows the earlier order as shipped, since tracking number is not showing results yet but I'm hoping they didn't waste time doing that update and not actually sending it out.

One thing to note is that when I looked at both order details on amazon the only difference was the "shipped" order now has "seller's order number" which I could then take to onsale.com and check against their tracking system that confirms shipped.


----------



## Deyez (Jun 9, 2011)

Cancelled on one order that was placed at 4:47pm CST


----------



## roadtripguy (Aug 21, 2011)

Just got an Email from Amazon cancelling the order I placed over the weekend. Fortunately, I was able to pick up a 32GB unit from Radio Shack last Saturday.


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

UPDATE: 5PM ET Wednseday

My order, invoiced 524PM Sunday just got a tracking number from Amazon. I'm still uber-pissed at OnSale for their handling of this.


----------



## jdenman03 (Jun 24, 2011)

Skripka said:


> UPDATE: 5PM ET Wednseday
> 
> My order, invoiced 524PM Sunday just got a tracking number from Amazon. I'm still uber-pissed at OnSale for their handling of this.


Don't worry. I purchased mine friday at 7pm EST from HP directly and just now got tracking info.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats guys.


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

jdenman03 said:


> Don't worry. I purchased mine friday at 7pm EST from HP directly and just now got tracking info.


My device left Memphis 11AM ET this morning...my bank account still has yet to be charged.


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep so am I just reported them to Amazon and ripped them up. I will have to wait till the next fire sale. I just got my cancellation email today. That is just plain sad and piss poor.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

darkamulet said:


> I put two orders in on amazon 8-21-11 @5:15pm & 5:17pm EDT, I have received no cancellation emails yet. As of 4:08PM EDT it shows the earlier order as shipped, since tracking number is not showing results yet but I'm hoping they didn't waste time doing that update and not actually sending it out.
> 
> One thing to note is that when I looked at both order details on amazon the only difference was the "shipped" order now has "seller's order number" which I could then take to onsale.com and check against their tracking system that confirms shipped.


well if you get one I'm pissed then because I placed my order long before you and I'm canceled


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

In the mess that is this fire sale all you can do is hope, really. Not all the retailers have made logical decisions. If you get one you've got to be grateful--otherwise, try to grab one when HP restocks.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm leaving a feedback here
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/contact-us/general-questions.html?ie=UTF8&browse_node_id=518316#a


----------



## bassmanb (Aug 23, 2011)

Because Amazon and Onsale cancelled my order I cant leave feedback. That is jacked. What other options do we have? No body reads resellerratings.


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

I sent onsale a scathing email, basically calling them idiots for not notifying people that they oversold the touchpad. I got screwed and missed out on a couple of opportunities to pick up one yesterday because I couldn't get in touch with them, and they didn't email me back, or update amazon. They truly are morons. Not that the email will do any good but I felt better after venting on them.


----------



## bassmanb (Aug 23, 2011)

bridaddy69 said:


> I sent onsale a scathing email, basically calling them idiots for not notifying people that they oversold the touchpad. I got screwed and missed out on a couple of opportunities to pick up one yesterday because I couldn't get in touch with them, and they didn't email me back, or update amazon. They truly are morons. Not that the email will do any good but I felt better after venting on them.


Same here - I missed out on one because I thought they were shipping.


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

bridaddy69 said:


> I sent onsale a scathing email, basically calling them idiots for not notifying people that they oversold the touchpad. I got screwed and missed out on a couple of opportunities to pick up one yesterday because I couldn't get in touch with them, and they didn't email me back, or update amazon. They truly are morons. Not that the email will do any good but I felt better after venting on them.


Copy that email and send it to Amazon. Amazon will likely do FAR more than your lone email will...especially with your email combined with the dozens or hundreds of others.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

I got my email confirmation about 4:15pm CST Sunday and it shipped yesterday. I ordered 2x 16GB. Seems I'm one of the lucky ones.


----------



## bassmanb (Aug 23, 2011)

Flying_Hellfish said:


> I got my email confirmation about 4:15pm CST Sunday and it shipped yesterday. I ordered 2x 16GB. Seems I'm one of the lucky ones.


I ordered mine FOUR MINUTES after you and mine got cancelled. 5:19 MST Sunday......
Did anyone order after me and get a shipping confirm? If so this is BS.

EDIT - my math is wrong. But I'll leave my mistake up so you guys can laugh at me.


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

I actually called amazon and made sure that they filed a complaint against onsale. The guy I spoke to tried to price match one of the other ones on sale right now but couldn't do it. I was trying to make a point to him that onsale shouldn't be allowed to sell on amazon. Probably not going to happen, but the guy tried to help any way.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

bassmanb said:


> I ordered mine FOUR MINUTES after you and mine got cancelled. 5:19 MST Sunday......
> Did anyone order after me and get a shipping confirm? If so this is BS.


Mountain? mountain time is an hour behind me....... You ordered 2 hrs after me (6:19 cst)


----------



## bassmanb (Aug 23, 2011)

Flying_Hellfish said:


> Mountain? mountain time is an hour behind me....... You ordered 2 hrs after me (6:19 cst)


Crap - I'm an idiot.


----------



## darkamulet (Aug 22, 2011)

Wonder what happened with my second order 2 minutes behind the first at 5:17pm EDT. Haven't received a cancellation or shipping notice on it.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

bassmanb said:


> Crap - I'm an idiot.


I had to read it 3x to be sure. Lol no biggie

TapaTalk on my DX


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Mine got canned, Sunday 5:47 Eastern time. Oh well, least I got one through an alternate means.


----------



## bassmanb (Aug 23, 2011)

Flying_Hellfish said:


> I had to read it 3x to be sure. Lol no biggie
> 
> TapaTalk on my DX


Thanks FH - But I think It still remains that OnSale was fulfilling orders - out of order. Ya?


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine both got cancelled. I ordered around 330mst. So if anyone wants to sell a couple let me know


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

bassmanb said:


> Thanks FH - But I think It still remains that OnSale was fulfilling orders - out of order. Ya?


According to other sites it seems that way. But who knows how there are passed to them from amazon


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Byakushiki said:


> Mine got canned, Sunday 5:47 Eastern time. Oh well, least I got one through an alternate means.


Same here so I'm using the money to buy accessories. Spent more on them than the Pad! lol


----------



## DroidAddict (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine got cancelled from Barnes and Noble this morning after saying for two days that it was shipping today and they charged my card upon ordering. I am ripping pissed. What a bunch of idiots. That is inexcusable from a large online retailer like them. I passed up other options because I thought I had one. If anyone is selling let me know please.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have the same issues as others. I'm pissed that I wasn't notified about being canceled until 4 days later. I passed up other options to get a touchpad thinking I was good. That's why I'm pissed...


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

No excuse for onsale taking that long to notify for out of stock. They will never get my business again.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

This happened to me. I am extremely mad because i saw plenty of other deals the day i ordered this. This is a scam and we deserve our touchpads


----------



## Ozz465 (Aug 25, 2011)

Unfortunately nothing will be done on part of Amazon/Onsale to correct this . same here 3 full days of waiting and now i get a cancellation?? passed up others now im SOL.


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

"Ozz465 said:


> Unfortunately nothing will be done on part of Amazon/Onsale to correct this . same here 3 full days of waiting and now i get a cancellation?? passed up others now im SOL.


Same here ughhhh I cant find them anywhere I give up lol


----------



## skyhigh2004 (Jun 25, 2011)

Skripka said:


> My device left Memphis 11AM ET this morning...my bank account still has yet to be charged.


Same here so happy it finally shipped. Onsale =epic fail.

Sent from my Sensation 4G


----------



## Ozz465 (Aug 25, 2011)

hp saying there may be a bit more and asking people to sign up to be notified, maybe well get lucky , man i just wanted one .


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

I signed up for hp notifier but pretty sure thousand ppl did before me lol and CL and Ebay are out of there minds lol


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got my tracking info for my 32GB from onSale.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys, We need to tell amazon about this. I sent a general feedback to amazon about the order and part of their reply is this.
"The sellers offering items on our site work hard to maintain their inventories, but sometimes an item is unexpectedly out of stock when it comes time for the seller to ship your order. This is bound to happen occasionally, but if we find a *seller's out-of-stock sales are excessive, we'll take action.*"

We need to ALL send a report to amazon about this.

-Go here
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/contact-us/general-questions.html?ie=UTF8&browse_node_id=518316#a
-Select "An Order I Placed"
-Then "More Order Issues" -> "Merchant or Marketplace Sellers" -> Feedback about a seller.
-Then click on "Send Us an Email"

Remember, there were extremely too many out-of-stock orders, mishandling of the situation, i.e. not letting us know till 4 days after the order was placed, how orders were fulfilled out-of-order, and how people still got tracking numbers after they got a cancellation.

And i wont be surprised if people still get re-charged after a cancellation email sent to them, because they ended up getting a tracking number so keep those eyes on your credit card / banking account.


----------



## DaveO (Aug 24, 2011)

djhash said:


> Hey guys, We need to tell amazon about this. I sent a general feedback to amazon about the order and part of their reply is this.
> "The sellers offering items on our site work hard to maintain their inventories, but sometimes an item is unexpectedly out of stock when it comes time for the seller to ship your order. This is bound to happen occasionally, but if we find a *seller's out-of-stock sales are excessive, we'll take action.*"
> 
> We need to ALL send a report to amazon about this.
> ...


Not possible to go the route you suggest. Amazon has removed all instances of the order so feedback can't be left. Only thing left is to follow the route that a vendor violated their "rules". What a joke this is!


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

This sale is really showing some of the faults online retailers and companies have.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

I already submitted a reply using that way. I forgot to mention "Actually CLICK on the "An Order I Placed". It will pop in a window where you can choose the order, since the order has disappeared click on "Order is not shown", then you'll a text box where you can copy and paste the order number from the email confirmation you got.


----------



## Gatorguy (Jun 10, 2011)

I spent 5 hours on 8/21/11 trying to order some touchpads. I was fortunate enough to place 2 seperate orders for onsite through Amazon for a total of 2- 32gb and 2-16gb. I received tracking numbers 8/24 with delivery scheduled for 8/26. The charges were pending with Amex on 8/21, but have still not posted to my account. I don't think onsite has done too much wrong. Remember that ALL retailers in brick and mortar stores and also online were all taken by surprise on this. Just look at Office Depot's "sale" ad in the newspaper on 8/21.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

OnSale did the same thing HP and other retailers did. Took orders because of an overloaded system and had to cancel a bunch of them. If a timeline could be parsed out of all the people that ordered and we could find that people ordered an hour after others and are having their orders filled that's not right at all and would be a completely different story.

If you didn't get one wait a week or so. The people that ordered 10 or more and are trying to sell them for a profit will run out of people willing to pay an inflated price and the price will come down on ebay and CL.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm aware of all of this. But taking them as long as three full days to get back to their customers. Plus it appears that they didnt go in order. i'm trying to find out.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

djhash said:


> I'm aware of all of this. But taking them as long as three full days to get back to their customers. Plus it appears that they didnt go in order. i'm trying to find out.


The 3 day thing I fully agree with, it was BS to get notification after 3 days. The other factor is how did amazon hand those orders to OnSale?


----------



## darkamulet (Aug 22, 2011)

Flying_Hellfish said:


> OnSale did the same thing HP and other retailers did. Took orders because of an overloaded system and had to cancel a bunch of them. If a timeline could be parsed out of all the people that ordered and we could find that people ordered an hour after others and are having their orders filled that's not right at all and would be a completely different story.
> 
> If you didn't get one wait a week or so. The people that ordered 10 or more and are trying to sell them for a profit will run out of people willing to pay an inflated price and the price will come down on ebay and CL.


The big thing that bothers me is the following with onsale excuses is the following. Macmall/PCMall/Onsale are the same company. I heard about this announcement and figured I would purchase without the price drop & get it matched/return the unit. I bought a unit from Macmall on late Saturday along with 3 other buddies that figured it would probably work out, worst case we send the units back through our office's shipping clerk and we're only out some time and a free lunch for the clerk. One thing to note was we did all the orders at my house one after another and the last guy as a joke used rushed overnight so he could rub his new pad in our faces.

So then the hole fiasco goes down on Sunday, almost a full day after our orders on MacMall that were marked as "shipping". We also jumped in on this deal through amazon not knowing the connection between onsale/mcmall at the time to pick up some units for girl friends/wifes. Like everyone else we're waiting for any signs of life/intelligence from Onsale through amazon. Tuesday 3 of our macmall orders at full price went from processing/shipping to canceled. The only order unchanged was the overnight guy. When we contacted them we got the OOS line. Our question then became why would they go OOS before the firesale prices? Also how did they go out of stock on orders 1,2,3 but 4 was fine?

We figure that management at macmall/pcmall/onsale seeing the problem set off some cut off points with order processing from pcmall/macmall to use that stock to try to fulfill amazon orders. At some point someone must of looked at this happening and figured they needed more inventory to catch up. How they spent this much time getting shit together and how the 2 units I ordered on Sunday @ 5:15 EDT shipped with UPS ground instead of the unit from macmall almost a full day before is just amazing.

I understand that all companies of this size have a fair amount of stupid incharge but it's just amazing how much of a PR & order fulfillment nightmare this has become. Especially the cancellation emails. Folks in charge at these companies had to of known something was up and trying to perform damage control. Onsale's facebook account mentioned emails were going out Tuesday 7ish but no one saw anything until Wednesday from what I've read. They just kept spamming the same canned response without giving customers a clear answer. Even a little website where you could check if you order was in or out would of been nice compared to this total blackout.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow This is worse than I thought. Seems like they did fulfill the more expedited shipping orders prior to the rest. This is not how it should be done. Expedited shipping doesn't mean put me ahead in line. It only means I want it to get to me faster as soon as the order is packaged and given to the shipping company. It's not like they had a priority processing option.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

FWIW mine is shipping ground. The only difference I see between me and a lot of others is that I had to pay tax because OnSale has an IL presence.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Did everyone here ordered from OnSale or directly from amazon.com? My touchpad was suppose to be shipped today but it still in 'not shipped' status.
I ordered the 32GB one directly from amazon.com at full price and managed to get the price down to 150$ from the customer service chat.

in the order details it says:
"Sold by: Amazon Export Sales, Inc."


----------



## darkamulet (Aug 22, 2011)

Both my Onsale orders were through Amazon. One is arriving today another tomorrow, orders were 2 minutes apart at 5:15 EDT & 5:17 EDT. I'm in south FL, USA. 1st order showed tracking yesterday, 2nd order didn't show tracking until today but both were shipped the sameday.


----------



## DaveO (Aug 24, 2011)

I think a lot of the problem, in addition to OnSale performing poorly, was of HPs making.

They knew they were discontinuing an item at a close-out price, and that many would be interested in the items. They did not consider the fact that they are dealing with humans, and amongst those falling within that category there are many scammers, those who would take advantage of their peers at the drop of a hat. They should have controlled the issuance of orders from the get-go, limiting purchases to no more than 2-3. 
It's not a question of having the money to buy them, it's being greedy and trying to make many bucks on the backs of your fellow man.
Scum seem to prevail at times and they need to be constrained in some way from doing that.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Speaking of scum.. I just figured out what some might've been doing.
Buy touchpad -$99
Sell touchpad on ebay +399
Buy iPad 2 -499
-----------------------------------
Total cost for scammer: $199!!!!! (more than 50% off)


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine's nearly here. I ordered through Amazon and didn't pick up on it being OnSale until committing the "do it" button. Based on my (and others') experiences with MacMall (ugh) I'd have been even more concerned if I'd known it on Sunday when I placed the order.


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

My TP should be here in a few hours from onSale. There was a Craigslist seller here who just cancelled their ad as their onSale order just got cacelled.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Touchpad as landed now I hope no one steals it from the front door step for the 5 hours. No I'm not posting my address


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

Just got mine!

FYI Amazon buyers. Shipping packaging SUCKED. Device was in the bottom of a box with two air-bags on top of it.


----------



## darkamulet (Aug 22, 2011)

Skripka said:


> Just got mine!
> 
> FYI Amazon buyers. Shipping packaging SUCKED. Device was in the bottom of a box with two air-bags on top of it.


Yup, long as it landed on the top you're safe! Least the CDW box was packed with airbags & crumbled brown paper to protect the unit.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

nrojashbc said:


> Did any one buy from amazon onsale and get there money refunded. I'm reading some people from different online sites got refunded?


I did. It was delivered.


----------

